# Rear Shelf Speakers



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The North American Cruze's Pioneer sound system has a pair of speakers there.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> The North American Cruze's Panasonic sound system has a pair of speakers there.


Pioneer. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen, I thought that may be the case. 
I believe the 2012 SRi-V is fitted with the Pioneer system; however there is no branding on the speakers.
Holden must have had a budget cut that week!

If anybody has pics of the Pioneer system speakers on the rear shelf, I'd like to see what GM installed and if possible, where the wire harness is running in the trunk. 
Looking at the cutouts, I assume they will be 6X9".
I'll now look for any remanence of an audio wiring harness down the back to see if we are wired for but no fitted with, as seems to be the case in Australia with our versions.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Thanks gentlemen, I thought that may be the case.
> I believe the 2012 SRi-V is fitted with the Pioneer system; however there is no branding on the speakers.
> Holden must have had a budget cut that week!
> 
> ...


They are 6x9" subwoofers, yes. As for being harness ready, I doubt they're there, but I guess you never know.

Keep is posted with what you find. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Thanks gentlemen, I thought that may be the case.
> I believe the 2012 SRi-V is fitted with the Pioneer system; however there is no branding on the speakers.
> Holden must have had a budget cut that week!
> 
> ...


Here you go:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking at GMPartsDirect there is a different rear deck as well. It has speaker holes. There are also covers available.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Cruzers
Thanks for the pics. When you have a moment could you please advise on the color code of both wiring looms.
RH looks like purple and green, LH not sure from the pic.

When I know the wiring codes I'm searching for, will advise if the car has a connection point or not at the back end.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Cruzers
> Thanks for the pics. When you have a moment could you please advise on the color code of both wiring looms.
> RH looks like purple and green, LH not sure from the pic.
> 
> ...


This link may help:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...e-help-speaker-wire-colors-pics-my-wires.html


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

G'Day all
A little assistance is required to determine what model of pioneer 6 X 9" speaker GM fitted to the vehicle on the back shelf in the US.
I'll try and match the same OEM look, so if you know the Pioneer part number or have a pic of the top of the speaker, I'll have a hunt around in Aus for a close match.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure if this helps or all but here's a photo of the label on the back speaker as well as the top of the rear deck.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

rmass09
Thanks for the images, just what I was after. The search now begins..


----------



## cgianoli (Oct 4, 2015)

This is an old thread....but maybe someone can help me. If I add the rear shelf speakers do I have to disconnect the back door speakers? A friend said I have to because the sound system wont take it


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

cgianoli said:


> This is an old thread....but maybe someone can help me. If I add the rear shelf speakers do I have to disconnect the back door speakers? A friend said I have to because the sound system wont take it


You could leave them both connected but the sound, power, and audio quality output would be crap. The factory radio only pushes 8-15 watts rms to 4 speakers. Cutting that power in half for the rear would kill your sound quality and probably your radio over time. Just buy a small 2 channel amp, a line out (adds rca to your factory radio), and hook them up that way. Its not that hard and the sound quality and speaker output would be tremendous vs trying to run it off the factory radio.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cgianoli said:


> If I add the rear shelf speakers do I have to disconnect the back door speakers? A friend said I have to because the sound system wont take it


Depends on how you connect it. If you just connect them in parallel, yeah, you could blow the radio's amp. You could connect them in series, but then the volume takes a dive. If you use a add-in amp to drive them, then you should be alright.


----------

